# property prices right now?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi just wanted to get a feel for where the prices of property are right now? can i believe the mail shots i have been getting or should i knock another 10-20% off what i see? just wanted to hear from folks closer to the ground as I am thinking 
about it seriously what do you folks think are we close to the bottom yet?.

Thinking along the coast and even galicia 

cheers and a merry christmas from a freezing ireland


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Hi just wanted to get a feel for where the prices of property are right now? can i believe the mail shots i have been getting or should i knock another 10-20% off what i see? just wanted to hear from folks closer to the ground as I am thinking
> about it seriously what do you folks think are we close to the bottom yet?.
> 
> Thinking along the coast and even galicia
> ...


Happy christmas from a cold, very wet and very windy Spain LOL

Property prices are a bit of an unknwon!! Estate agents will tell you this is it - its "bottomed out" and now is the time to buy! Well they would wouldnt they!! Is this the truth tho??? I dont know, but I dont think so. While theres such a surplus of unsold and half built properties around and while theres talk of the interest going up, then I think they could sink lower - but then theres always the unknown!!? A friend of mine reckons that when/if they put the interest rate up in europe, the euro will weaken significantly and suddenly Brits will want to buy in spain again????

So its a gamble that you have to decide whether to take or not! Theres also the viewpoint that if you want to live in Spain, want to buy and find the house of your dreams......... stuff the money and go for it, you're a long time dead!!!!!! However, if you have a family or are thinking of trying to find work to support yourself - dont burn your bridges

jo xxx


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> Happy christmas from a cold, very wet and very windy Spain LOL
> 
> Property prices are a bit of an unknwon!! Estate agents will tell you this is it - its "bottomed out" and now is the time to buy! Well they would wouldnt they!! Is this the truth tho??? I dont know, but I dont think so. While theres such a surplus of unsold and half built properties around and while theres talk of the interest going up, then I think they could sink lower - but then theres always the unknown!!? A friend of mine reckons that when/if they put the interest rate up in europe, the euro will weaken significantly and suddenly Brits will want to buy in spain again????
> 
> ...


thanks jo no not looking for work thankfully that's not an issue will be coming over to rent for a while but just wondered if i can save a bit more by holding on 
or should i consider what i'm seeing with a pinch of salt!!!!!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Paul,
I don't know how far along with your plans you have got yet, but you say you are going to rent initially. That is what we are doing and as the rents are so cheap, I don't think we will be buying for a while yet. The bottom line is that rentals are very low at the moment compared to asking prices, so it makes more financial sense to continue to rent. Some people don't like the idea of renting long term but it works for us at the moment.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

lynn said:


> Hi Paul,
> I don't know how far along with your plans you have got yet, but you say you are going to rent initially. That is what we are doing and as the rents are so cheap, I don't think we will be buying for a while yet. The bottom line is that rentals are very low at the moment compared to asking prices, so it makes more financial sense to continue to rent. Some people don't like the idea of renting long term but it works for us at the moment.



hi lynn can i be nosey and ask what region your in and what are the typical rents
for say a 2 bed not so much bother by a pool but having a spot to sit in the sun
would be nice all area's considered well nearly all area's!!!!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

paul44 said:


> hi lynn can i be nosey and ask what region your in and what are the typical rents
> for say a 2 bed not so much bother by a pool but having a spot to sit in the sun
> would be nice all area's considered well nearly all area's!!!!!


We are based in Mijas which is about 20 minutes from Malaga airport in the Costa del Sol, going towards Marbella. A two bed apartment would be advertised with agents from about 500 euro a month along this bit of the coast, but its very negotiable as there is such a surplus of such accommodation. We found our accommodation through the local paper, and we got the price down from that advertised. A good website to look at to give you some idea is idealista.com. Good luck with your plans


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Paul, now why would you want to leave Irelan? Haha. Could it be the two Brians I wonder. Anyway, another site to look at is Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Hi Paul, now why would you want to leave Irelan? Haha. Could it be the two Brians I wonder. Anyway, another site to look at is Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale


ha why would i want to leave ireland have you got a couple of hours!!!!!!!!

not so much the 2 brian's one brian (cowan) is the one i just can't stand he is
totally useless 
i'm sick of the weather never stops raining our kids are both at uni and me and the wife have basically had enough we are lucky that exchange rates don't bother us
which i know affect most expats can't even buy english beer i have to travel up the north to get that,:confused2: i honestly can't think of one good thing about ireland at the moment


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck with your search. It's so bad at the moment, I am thinking of leaving Clonmel and heading back to the UK after my daughter has done her junior cert. Cant afford Spain at the moment. I know it's no picnic over there, but at least there are facilities for kids, and you dont pay through the nose for everything. As for beer prices, dont start me crying again. It's to far to Nury for me to get the Mrs to come shopping there.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Good luck with your search. It's so bad at the moment, I am thinking of leaving Clonmel and heading back to the UK after my daughter has done her junior cert. Cant afford Spain at the moment. I know it's no picnic over there, but at least there are facilities for kids, and you dont pay through the nose for everything. As for beer prices, dont start me crying again. It's to far to Nury for me to get the Mrs to come shopping there.


Bob i have been brewing my own for about a year you can get all the gear from a place in Boyle in Co. Roscommon here is the web site

The Homebrew Centre, Ireland. All your Homebrew needs in one place.

i bought a pressure barrel much better than bottles can brew 40 pints in one go
at 50 cent a pint and it tastes lovely

I wouldn't move back to the uk though i'm over in London at least once a month
and Birmingham too England has gone down the crapper big time

Yep Newry would be a bit of a trek its 1hr 40 for me but if your buying booze worth it its 100% cheaper so if you were to do it once every 6 months and stock up then you could get it cheaper check out the home brewing though everything comes in a tin so you can't really go wrong


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

paul44 said:


> Bob i have been brewing my own for about a year you can get all the gear from a place in Boyle in Co. Roscommon here is the web site
> 
> The Homebrew Centre, Ireland. All your Homebrew needs in one place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul :eyebrows:,I might try boots as well. 
If I go back to UK, it would be to Cumbria where I used to live. Would not be as bad as a city, couldn't live in one of those places again. I love the countryside too much. i could spend my days:fish2:, bliss.


----------

